# Art study forward from a friend of mine



## Hien (Apr 11, 2021)

_*01) *_ _*Si tous les personnages ont de grosses fesses et des petits seins*_*, *_*"c'est du Rubens"*_
If all the characters have big butts and small breasts, "it's Rubens"

* 

*


----------



## Hien (Apr 11, 2021)

*02) Si tous les hommes ont des yeux de vache et l'air gay, "c'est du Caravage »
If all the men have eyes like cow's and seem metro, "that's Caravaggio"*


----------



## Hien (Apr 11, 2021)

*03) Si tout le monde ressemble à un mendiant illuminé par un lampadaire public "c'est du Rembrandt"* 


If everyone looks like a beggar shined on by street lamp "it's Rembrandt"


----------



## Hien (Apr 11, 2021)

*04) Si tous les gens sont beaux, nus et empilés les uns sur les autres
"c’est du Michel-Ange"* 
If all the people are beautiful, naked and piling

on top of each other "it's from Michelangelo"


----------



## Hien (Apr 12, 2021)

*05) S'il y a des danseuses, "c'est du Degas"* 
If there are dancers, "it's Degas"


----------



## Hien (Apr 12, 2021)

*06) Si c'est très contrasté et que les hommes portent la barbe sur un visage émacié, "c'est du El Greco"* 
If it's very contrasting and the men have beards and with

emaciated faces, "it's El Greco"


----------



## Hien (Apr 12, 2021)

*7) Si tout le monde ressemble à Vladimir Poutine "c'est du Jan Van Eyck »*
If everyone looks like Vladimir Poutine "it's Jan Van Eyck"


----------



## Hien (Apr 12, 2021)

*8) SI TOUS LES FIGURANTS ONT DES TÊTES DE VOLEURS* 
*ET FONT SEMBLANT D'ÊTRE SÉRIEUX,
Ce n'est pas une peinture, "c'est le parlement" !!!*
_Et là, ce n'est plus de l'Art mais de l'Art Naque ..._
IF ALL THE FIGURES HAVE THIEVES' HEADS
AND PRETEND TO BE SERIOUS 

This is not a painting, "this is the congress" !!!
And there, it is no longer Art but (how do you translate this "l'art naque"?)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 12, 2021)

9. If people have eyes on the same side as their head, it’s Picasso (or maybe Egyptian). 

A. I worry this thread will become political (based on the last pic).

B. Any Canadians want to chime in on “Vladimir Poutine”? Fries, cheese curds and borscht?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 12, 2021)

That's just funny (and illuminating................)


----------



## Hien (Apr 12, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> 9. If people have eyes on the same side as their head, it’s Picasso (or maybe Egyptian).
> 
> A. I worry this thread will become political (based on the last pic).
> 
> B. Any Canadians want to chime in on “Vladimir Poutine”? Fries, cheese curds and borscht?


ha ha , I was wondering about the name too, since this is an originally French one, I just realize from your post that the author probably intended to making fun of Putin as well


----------

